# P90x



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

A friend of mine has it and doesn't use it cause he works out at a gym.
He's gonna let me use it for the 90 days.
Anyone done it?
I've seen it mentioned here before.
I'm pretty sure I'm gonna eat my own choice of calories and food, probably between 2000 and 2500 calories.
I'm scared to do their diet cause it's so high in protein and I just got sick because of doing that.
I'm starting Monday, cause I worked out already tonight(Saturday).
I'm excited...


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

We should have a p90x motivation thread. I bought it a year ago, and have only used the ab dvd... but have just started sticking to the program pretty regularly as of last week. I'm pretty petite and weak, so this has been kicking my *** big time. I love it so far and have only heard good things about it. 

Good luck


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

They work great if you keep using them...get the ab straps if you don't have them.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just watched the first video, for chest and back.
10 minutes after the warm-up, they've already done more push-up's and pull-up's than I would do in a few weeks, under my current "workout" schedule.
Ehh maybe I'll wait until I can manage to do 3 sets of 10 standard push-up's. :lol


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I have the videos and would love to do the program with someone. I tried it back in the summer and got 2 weeks in before I stopped. I'd have to say that it doesn't really matter what kind of shape you're in, the first week is really gunna suck either way. If you're interested in doing it id love to start up again. Let me know!

a p90x motivation thread sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Google: p90x torrent...:yes


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

P90X works extremely well especially if your goal is to lean out opposed to bulk up with size. 90% of people who go to the gym blind with no plan and workout aimlessly which limits the results they will see. p90x is great because it gives you a day by day routine to follow and literally as long as you keep clicking play everyday and giving it your all you will see results. #1 thing you need to make sure you do is the have a proper diet. Doesnt matter if you work out 6 hours per day or 6 minutes per day without a proper diet your gains will be very minimal. p90x can help anybody from somebody who is 200 pounds overweight and never exercised in there life to conditioning professional athletes. It is an outstanding program and by far the best at home workout you will find. Just remember.... diet diet diet.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Google: p90x torrent...:yes


x2


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

I used it last year, it was pretty amazing and I saw fast results, I didn't follow it exactly and never finished it, but it was amazing nonetheless. A lot of the times I couldn't even finish the videos, but as long as you try your hardest and eat right, you'll do fine. And Tony Horton really knows how to motivate you lol


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

MMAFIGHTER said:


> P90X works extremely well especially if your goal is to lean out opposed to bulk up with size. 90% of people who go to the gym blind with no plan and workout aimlessly which limits the results they will see. p90x is great because it gives you a day by day routine to follow and literally as long as you keep clicking play everyday and giving it your all you will see results. #1 thing you need to make sure you do is the have a proper diet. Doesnt matter if you work out 6 hours per day or 6 minutes per day without a proper diet your gains will be very minimal. p90x can help anybody from somebody who is 200 pounds overweight and never exercised in there life to conditioning professional athletes. It is an outstanding program and by far the best at home workout you will find. Just remember.... diet diet diet.


I agree.
The diet they suggest for me though is 2400 calories and 50% of them from protein. That's 300 grams of protein. That's far too much, for me.
I'm going to modify the diet, but I'm still eating clean.
I can't start this thing until I go get a pull-up bar or bands.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

fd000 said:


> I used it last year, it was pretty amazing and I saw fast results, I didn't follow it exactly and never finished it, but it was amazing nonetheless. A lot of the times I couldn't even finish the videos, but as long as you try your hardest and eat right, you'll do fine. And Tony Horton really knows how to motivate you lol


If your having issues with finishing the videos.. set smaller goals for your self on the reps of each exercise he has you do.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep, he even stresses that. If you can only do 4 push-up's in a row, get them done, rest on your knees, and do a few more. Keep doing that, even if you can only do 1 more. Do it until you just can't. Then you move onto the next one. You do get quite a few 1 minute breaks, and like 15 minutes is set aside for warmup's and cooldown's.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> I agree.
> The diet they suggest for me though is 2400 calories and 50% of them from protein. That's 300 grams of protein. That's far too much, for me.
> I'm going to modify the diet, but I'm still eating clean.
> I can't start this thing until I go get a pull-up bar or bands.


1.5 - 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight. 300 is average. Anything under may minimize your results as far as muscle gain. Anything over gets into a different category (bodybuilding etc.)

If you need any kind of help with your diet,exercise,supplementation etc. just write me!! here to help!


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Yep, he even stresses that. If you can only do 4 push-up's in a row, get them done, rest on your knees, and do a few more. Keep doing that, even if you can only do 1 more. Do it until you just can't. Then you move onto the next one. You do get quite a few 1 minute breaks, and like 15 minutes is set aside for warmup's and cooldown's.


x2. if you can literally bearly do any then do them on your knees. if you cant do many more after that then rest in the fully extended position until they are done with the set on the video.

EX. pull ups, use a chair, if you cant do anymore even with that rest int he hanging position.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

MMAFIGHTER said:


> 1.5 - 2 grams of protein per pound of body weight. 300 is average. Anything under may minimize your results as far as muscle gain. Anything over gets into a different category (bodybuilding etc.)
> 
> If you need any kind of help with your diet,exercise,supplementation etc. just write me!! here to help!


Yeah maybe that much protein is good as long as you do the workouts the way they do on the DVD's. Maybe I wasn't lifting enough or building enough new muscle. I think if I do this, I'll aim for 200-250 grams of protein.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I just re-started this in a serious way today. I was doing it for 2 weeks prior but was skipping 3 days per week. I figured I should just jump in feet first and do it.

I did the program during the Summer and saw great results. I went from 168 pounds to 145 pounds and leaned out a TON. I didn't do the cardio days at all and just substituted it with running. The kenpo/plyo/yoga videos just seemed boring and doing them for an hour was very daunting. Just heading out and doing HIIT sprints will help burn calories just as well.

Also, I didn't follow the diet at all. I ate pretty healthy but still drank a ton of beer. I'm talking 10-15 beers every Friday and Saturday then maybe 8-10 during the rest of the week. I suppose I could have gotten 'better' results without all the beer, but I was very happy with how my body was progressing so it didn't seem worth it at all to quit drinking.

I quit doing P90X in September and lost all of my gains. Gained nearly 10 pounds of the fat I lost back and my whole body went to crap again (lost the 6 pack, and got a nice pouch instead). Luckily I'm starting a better place this time so results should be even better.

Oh, and if you guys need the videos...I have them online to stream so no download is required.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODM2MDg1MjA=.html

then just go through the rest (they are numbered) and save them in a bookmark. Have fun!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Just did the first video. Man is chest and back a *****. By the end I could barely do regular pushups on my knees. Im glad I got through it though.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't have any videos but I do have the equip....thing is great quick and easy way to buff up.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Yeah maybe that much protein is good as long as you do the workouts the way they do on the DVD's. Maybe I wasn't lifting enough or building enough new muscle. I think if I do this, I'll aim for 200-250 grams of protein.


300 is average for exercising in general not just P90X. What gave you the feeling that 300 grams was too much protein per day for you?? Too much protein will never hurt you. Worst case scenario your body will throw out any xtra protein that it is not able to use. This will only happen in very rare extreme cases. EX pro bodybuilders who go over the digestible amount in x amount of time just so that they can make sure they will have maxmimum muscle growth. Also because the steroids they are using are causing their body to digest protein at a rapid rate which nobody knows for sure what that rate is because of the legal issues with running tests on steroids and the use of them in people.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

MMAFIGHTER said:


> 300 is average for exercising in general not just P90X. What gave you the feeling that 300 grams was too much protein per day for you?? Too much protein will never hurt you. Worst case scenario your body will throw out any xtra protein that it is not able to use. This will only happen in very rare extreme cases. EX pro bodybuilders who go over the digestible amount in x amount of time just so that they can make sure they will have maxmimum muscle growth. Also because the steroids they are using are causing their body to digest protein at a rapid rate which nobody knows for sure what that rate is because of the legal issues with running tests on steroids and the use of them in people.


I went to Google after getting those smelly burps and puking a day later.

Every site that I went to told me that if you eat more protein than your body uses, it will convert it into glucose so that it can be used for energy if there is no immediately available carbs/fats or stored as fat.

This process creates ammonia, which can make your burps extremely sour and can make your stomach feel sick.

And this was just under a week of eating around 160 grams of protein. I was lifting weights but not hardcore. 
I think 50% of my diet from protein is far too high. 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight is what is generally recommended, on every legit health site I look at.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, and the 50% calories from protein thing is only for the first phase of P90x.
At the end, they have you eating just 20% from protein.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

lol just eat what you want within reason man. buy some protein powder and have a scoop or two a day. you don't need to follow the meal plan to the letter. just don't eat pizza, fried chicken, fast food, etc everyday and you're gonna be fine. even then, those foods on occasion are well within reason too.

all i really do is put protein in milk after i workout and then the rest i'll get from food the rest of the day. if you're eating turkey, chicken, fish during your daily meals then you'll probably get an adequate amount.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> lol just eat what you want within reason man. buy some protein powder and have a scoop or two a day. you don't need to follow the meal plan to the letter. just don't eat pizza, fried chicken, fast food, etc everyday and you're gonna be fine. even then, those foods on occasion are well within reason too.
> 
> all i really do is put protein in milk after i workout and then the rest i'll get from food the rest of the day. if you're eating turkey, chicken, fish during your daily meals then you'll probably get an adequate amount.


Yep for sure, that's what I plan on doing except I am keeping track. I don't mind tracking what I eat. I am counting calories, protein and fibre.
I try to get 25% of my calories from protein. There's just no way I could ever double that.
I have a lot of fat to lose so I am trying to eat as clean as possible.
I still gotta go get myself a pull-up bar, there is one for sale here for $40 so there's no reason not to.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

hiimnotcool said:


> lol just eat what you want within reason man. buy some protein powder and have a scoop or two a day. you don't need to follow the meal plan to the letter. just don't eat pizza, fried chicken, fast food, etc everyday and you're gonna be fine. even then, those foods on occasion are well within reason too.
> 
> all i really do is put protein in milk after i workout and then the rest i'll get from food the rest of the day. if you're eating turkey, chicken, fish during your daily meals then you'll probably get an adequate amount.


^ this is my philosophy. Seeing as how im a little underweight (6 ft and 145 lbs), I really don't worry about what I eat at all. If anything, I try to eat more in order to offset my incredible metabolism.

Id like to have protein powder, but it tastes so nasty it makes me throw up. Maybe im just drinking the wrong kind.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been looking into it. A couple of questions, do I need a lot of extra equipment? A review I read was talking about a few different things. I have a bow flex and some free weights so I'm fine for anything weights related.

I'm also wondering how much this would kick my ***? I'd like to do it in the morning and still hit the gym in the evenings. Is that unrealistic?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Lithium, you will only need dumbbells and a pull up bar to complete the program. Going to the gym at night as well seems like a little too much. If you're already working out then not sure why you wanna do this program.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, if you're doing this program, you won't need to lift standard weights too.
In fact, it's probably bad to do two different programs because your body needs rest to get stronger. 
Your muscles get weaker when you work out and they don't get stronger until you you rest them.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried the beginner p90x upper body work out. I couldnt move for the next 3 days . No joke. The work outs are extremely intense. Hell yea they work


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> I went to Google after getting those smelly burps and puking a day later.
> 
> Every site that I went to told me that if you eat more protein than your body uses, it will convert it into glucose so that it can be used for energy if there is no immediately available carbs/fats or stored as fat.
> 
> ...


Take what you hear and read with a grain of salt. There are many different ways to have a nutrition plan set up and more than one can be very beneficial. If you are hoping to build muscle 160 grams per day is going to be extremely difficult even with use of AAS (Steroids)

This is what I do for a living and have used my methods on countless clients and athletes. It just goes back to how dramatic/rapid you want your results to be. Will you see results from doing p90x while consuming 160 grams of protein on a clean diet? Sure you will. But will you see far more dramatic, more rapid results from increasing protein intake. Absolutely. As well as combining other methods such as carb cycling, carb loading, etc. Just depends what type of look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Yeah, if you're doing this program, you won't need to lift standard weights too.
> In fact, it's probably bad to do two different programs because your body needs rest to get stronger.
> Your muscles get weaker when you work out and they don't get stronger until you you rest them.


This is true. If you want to maximize you results look back to your diet before trying to add in more exercise. I dont care how much or how little you work out you will see 70% of your results from your diet.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

MMAFIGHTER said:


> Take what you hear and read with a grain of salt. There are many different ways to have a nutrition plan set up and more than one can be very beneficial. If you are hoping to build muscle 160 grams per day is going to be extremely difficult even with use of AAS (Steroids)
> 
> This is what I do for a living and have used my methods on countless clients and athletes. It just goes back to how dramatic/rapid you want your results to be. Will you see results from doing p90x while consuming 160 grams of protein on a clean diet? Sure you will. But will you see far more dramatic, more rapid results from increasing protein intake. Absolutely. As well as combining other methods such as carb cycling, carb loading, etc. Just depends what type of look you are trying to achieve.


Well if that's you in your avatar(and why wouldn't it be) I already know I don't have the discipline to do that.

For now, I'm trying to lose body fat, I want to get cut.

Think Brad Pitt from Fight Club...

I just know I don't want to have those burps again and I certainly do not want to get sick to my stomach. I felt better less than 24 hours later, after eating more carbs...maybe that was the problem. Maybe I wasn't eating enough carbohydrates?


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Well if that's you in your avatar(and why wouldn't it be) I already know I don't have the discipline to do that.
> 
> For now, I'm trying to lose body fat, I want to get cut.
> 
> ...


All the pictures on my page are of me.. Some being smaller and some being larger. Its funny you say brad pitt from fight club. If you look at my pictures you can see the size differences between them. The larger pictures I was competing as a bodybuilder. I switched over to MMA over a year ago and have been fighting since. Which is why in some pictures I have a smaller frame because I fight at 170 now (I think brad pitt would be close to that weight in that movie if i remember right, good movie too) Dropping and gaining weight is some of what of a lifestyle for me.. picked up some tricks over time.

Carbohydrates play as big of a role in building muscle as protein does. Its very hard for me to determine what type of diet your body would benefit most from because I dont have all your current stats. But like i said take everything you hear and read with a grain of salt, including what im telling you. A lot of it is going to be trial and error. It is really going to depend on the person them selfs and chances are as time goes on you will end up combining different peoples theory's into something that works for you.

How are you intaking your protein? EX . Protein shakes, Red meat, Nuts, etc.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Protein shakes, chicken and turkey, milk, cottage cheese, eggs, almonds.

Are you all natural? I assume you must be if you're competing in MMA and bodybuilding...

Oh, and I am 5'9, 195 pounds.

You're ******* me off though(only half serious lol), cause I feel if I was in better shape, it'd help me get control of my self-esteem which would increase my confidence in social situations...but look at you, and you're still socially anxious.

It really is all mental. Damn.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> Protein shakes, chicken and turkey, milk, cottage cheese, eggs, almonds.
> 
> Are you all natural? I assume you must be if you're competing in MMA and bodybuilding...
> 
> ...


Trust me bro.. Granted MMA/Boxing is my passion at this point in my life but a huge reason i got into it was because before i knew what i was dealing with was social anxiety at 15 i got into training with the mindset that if i knew i could turn someones lights off in a split of a second I would have so much people anxiety. Am i glad i did it ? Absolutely because it turned into what i now do for a living and my true passion in life. Did it help with my anxiety even the slightest bit? absolutely not.

It effects my training, my life, everything still to this day. The only time i find peace is when I am in the ring because I cant physically be anxious while dealing with whats in front of me. its too much for my brain to process. As weird as that sounds. I never really have confidence issues per say outside of whats been caused by my SAD. and being the biggest, leanest, best looking person in the world wont fix that. I tried to go that route my entire life. Like you said it is all mental. Train your mind and everything else will come.

I have used things in the past but I stopped once i realized I was going to go pro as a fighter.

How many protein shakes are you taking in per day? (How much protein per shake, what type of protein, etc.)


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Another good reference to show you not to chase the 'appearance fix' for sad is for over a year up until I got out of the industry and dedicated all my time to fighting / training I was in the adult entertainment / modeling industry. Did very well at it and most would think that would be living the dream.. But did i truely enjoy a single second of it? absolutely not... did it help my sad even the slightest bit? hell no.... Theres a sized down version of my story in the new member section if u care to read it. I dont know much about sad because like i said im new to this . iv suffered from it my entire life but I think denied or never knew what it was i was suffering from until last week. I should be asking you for advice on SAD lol 



appearance fixes absolutely in no way shape or form did anything for me though.. but again thats just me


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I think working out can solve your SAD, but it needs your brain to do it. Putting your fitness at the top of your value list is dangerous, but if you train your mind to focus on the gains, getting stronger can be a huge confidence boost. Think of it this way.

If you achieve something that you value, and focus on your achievement, its probably better than trying to focus on the positives without an achievement. It helps, but it wont cure SAD itself

plus, working out increases your endorphines, giving you a temporary boost to your confidence after and during your workout.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I will definitely read your intro.

I hope you didn't think I was saying you can't have SAD, I definitely know it isn't as simple as being in good shape and looking good.

I've had low self-esteem ever since I realized that I felt uncomfortable with what I look like when I was around others. I was negatively judging me, so they must be, too.

Being in shape would increase my self-confidence, no doubt. But I'm starting to see that will only be a part of getting better.

As for protein, it's whey protein, and I drink 2 a day, with milk...or at least I will be, when I start working out harder.
There is 26 grams of protein in 1 shake(2 scoops) and 9 grams of protein in the milk, so it's a total of 70 grams from those shakes.

I also can't afford to eat the amount of food(or shakes) to reach 300 grams of protein.
I hate how much real food costs. I miss getting a box of donuts for $1.99...not really, but...yeah.


----------



## MMAFIGHTER (Feb 8, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> I will definitely read your intro.
> 
> I hope you didn't think I was saying you can't have SAD, I definitely know it isn't as simple as being in good shape and looking good.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean proper diet can be semi expensive. There are very cheap ways to do it however. Costco will become your best friend for items like chicken, nuts, peanut butter, oatmeal, etc. At this point i am actually spending less dieting properly then before when i ate crappy processed food a lot as a kid. Always buy generic. I dont know where your from so i dont know what stores are around you but try nd stay with stores for things you wont buy in bulk (costco,sams club,etc) like food4less, Winco, Walmart, etc. most of the brands are the same yet extremely more affordable.

Best advice i could give you on the protein issue is trial and error.. I can say though that as far as muscle gain it is going to be extremely difficult on 160 grams of protein and there is a way around it you just need to find it.. everybody is going to be different.

Arnold said it best when he said exercise / nutrition is not a one size fits all type of deal


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, the shoulders and arms routine is a monster. Feeling good though. Did everyone else take 'before pictures' to get a really clear view of the progress you make? I'll be posting Day 1, Day 30, Day 60, and Day 90 pictures here for sure.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Man, the shoulders and arms routine is a monster. Feeling good though. Did everyone else take 'before pictures' to get a really clear view of the progress you make? I'll be posting Day 1, Day 30, Day 60, and Day 90 pictures here for sure.


I started the thread and I'm gonna be the last one to start it. :lol
I am not sure if I'm brave enough to post a Day 1 picture. Maybe after Day 90, I won't care about my before...but my before picture is my right now picture and that ain't nice haha.
I am taking a Day 1 picture though...should be motivating to look at.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I've convinced my mom and sister to pitch in on the dvds. Yes, I know I could just download it, but I personally would feel better about paying for it.
> 
> Anyways, I won't be able to start for a week or two, but I'm really excited! I'll make sure to take pictures too!


...Pictures?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I started the thread and I'm gonna be the last one to start it. :lol
> I am not sure if I'm brave enough to post a Day 1 picture. Maybe after Day 90, I won't care about my before...but my before picture is my right now picture and that ain't nice haha.
> I am taking a Day 1 picture though...should be motivating to look at.


Awesome! Yeah that's what I meant about posting the pictures. At day 90 just post up 1,30,60,90 in a row to show the progression. I figured this thread could be the P90X motivation thread. I find that if you post about it you stay more focused. When I stopped posting in the 'Total transformation' topic I quit working out completely. Its like confirmation of some sort. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I've convinced my mom and sister to pitch in on the dvds. Yes, I know I could just download it, but I personally would feel better about paying for it.
> 
> Anyways, I won't be able to start for a week or two, but I'm really excited! I'll make sure to take pictures too!


Rad dude, if you get bulked up you'll look even more like Jacob from Twilight. You're gonna need to eat a ton though! We don't want you getting any skinnier :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Awesome! Yeah that's what I meant about posting the pictures. At day 90 just post up 1,30,60,90 in a row to show the progression. I figured this thread could be the P90X motivation thread. I find that if you post about it you stay more focused. When I stopped posting in the 'Total transformation' topic I quit working out completely. Its like confirmation of some sort. Thanks for starting this thread!


I seen your pictures that you posted on the total transformation thread and you mentioned P90x so you're one of the reasons I googled it.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> Ok, guys, good luck to all of you
> 
> After about a week of trying to stick with this, I think I might call it quits and just keep doing the ab dvd... this is a little too hardcore for me and I think I spend more time watching than actually being able to do it and keep up.
> 
> ...


Noooo, us testosterones need as much estrogen motivation as we can get.
Do the ab dvd's but don't be a stranger in here. Let us know of your progress and stuff. :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> What's this I hear of picture posting? If that's the case I won't be a stranger and I'll be taking a peek or two at this thread :b
> 
> And yep, I'll keep doing a couple of the dvds here and there and let you know how it goes


You're gonna have to wait 3 months for those pics and the first will not be pretty.
If you want pictures, just go to my website and have your credit card ready. :teeth


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ya know what I noticed by watching the chest/back video? I go way too far down on my push-up's. I go down until my chest grazes the floor. These guys only go until their triceps are at a 90 degree angle. I go further and maybe that's why I can only get to 10.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Ya know what I noticed by watching the chest/back video? I go way too far down on my push-up's. I go down until my chest grazes the floor. These guys only go until their triceps are at a 90 degree angle. I go further and maybe that's why I can only get to 10.


That's why getting push up bars is pretty good. I have 'The Perfect Push Up' and its really good. In fact, if you go to WalMart you can buy a Pull up bar, perfect push up, and ab straps all together for like 48 dollars. Seriously the pull up bar is a god-send.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I remember the first time I saw a commercial on TV for these new pull-up bars.
Do you have the one where you can adjust the handles so you can also do other things like standing, leaning back and then pulling yourself back up?
I'm in Canada, so the price will be higher, but still, under $100 is fine by me.
I can't wait to struggle with my 1st pull-up.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> all i really do is put protein in milk after i workout and then the rest i'll get from food the rest of the day.


It's better if you mix it with water. I know it tastes like crap, but the casein in milk inhibits the absorption of whey.

I might just get started on this with you guys. Too bad my diet sucks now cause I don't have any money, but I might be picking up a job soon so it won't be a problem.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

me after 90 days on p90x










notice how im not bigger. Just ripped


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

quiet0lady said:


> Are there any girls out there who have done p90x?


I have. Last year I started p90x. It's a great workout.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am doing the p90x exercises 3 days a week, on top of my 4 games of indoor soccer, outdoor soccer training and jogging. Would like to do it 6 days a week but I am just not hardcore enough. May try to stretch p90x to 5 days a week but that would be as much as I can do. 

So I am doing it but not by the book. But it is working for me.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone know the order in which you do the cd's? I have all of the cds, but i lost the book with the program in it.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Theres 3 different 90 day programs in the book. The classic , doubles and lean. I dont feel like writing them down. Im sure you can look them up.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I ordered the dvds and I should be able to start soon. I'm so excited!


You wont be excited after the first day lol. Your gonna wanna quit. Keep and push yourself through the pain, you'll see results


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I just hope you dont do any lifting at your job the day after lol. I work lifting boxes all day and it was hell.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Gah, I've missed some workouts the last few days and spent it drinking crown n coke, beer, and eating nachos. I feel terrible. My body feels disgusting.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Gah, I've missed some workouts the last few days and spent it drinking crown n coke, beer, and eating nachos. I feel terrible. My body feels disgusting.


"youve got to bring it" haha


----------



## bem (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, i worked as a personal trainer and i can say, i've not actually done p90x but after reviewing it, if you're looking for a decent combo of aerobic and anaerobic workout, it's pretty good. If yuo're looking for mass, not gonna happen. (i know just repeating MMAFighter, but i need to get in here somehow, lol) Also, i agree with MMAFighter about he dieting. In fact, it has been found that cardio and dieting alone (i.e. w/o weight training) can cause your bmr to lower, making it harder and harder to lose weight


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I just finished some yoga X. I feel awesome


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

you guys are nuts! that was 90 minutes of grueling agony!! i did it once and was like 'no way'. Maybe I should try again.

I did chest&back plus abs yesterday. feelings sore so feeling good.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I already had a yoga background. I guess for someone new to yoga some of the moves are a little advanced.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I must admit I havent done yoga.. and by the sounds of it I may not want to. I am sticking to mainly the muscle group workouts and doing sport instead of the others. But yoga would help with my flexibility... hmm temptation


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just started torrenting this. I don't know where I'll get the motivation, I feel like **** at the moment. Eh, maybe if I get in shape it'll give me the courage to finally post my pic.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I plan to do the major muscle intensity workouts and supplement them with some running for the cardio. After chest and back, man do my muscles hurt haha


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

matty said:


> I must admit I havent done yoga.. and by the sounds of it I may not want to. I am sticking to mainly the muscle group workouts and doing sport instead of the others. But yoga would help with my flexibility... hmm temptation


You'd be surprised how much yogo can affect your strength.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

busted out arms&shoulders then did a 5 minute jog followed by 5x1 minute fast running with a minute recovery between each interval. feeling accomplished.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Unlikely hero said:


> You'd be surprised how much yogo can affect your strength.


Oh, I know how much it can. I have done some before mainly to help with sports injuries. It is more that I am trying to lose weight and maintain muscle. I already play 4 games a week of indoor soccer and 2 games of beach volleyball. So the weight loss side of it is covered. I just want to maintain what muscle I have. I am not trying to get big or even gain strength. Just maintain what I have for the time being.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

does anyone else have trouble with the legs&back workout? I always get like 3 or 4 leg exercises in and then my quads cramp like crazy and I cant finish the rest. I just start doing the back exercises by themselves and stretch my legs during the other. It's really stupid..


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

hiimnotcool said:


> does anyone else have trouble with the legs&back workout? I always get like 3 or 4 leg exercises in and then my quads cramp like crazy and I cant finish the rest. I just start doing the back exercises by themselves and stretch my legs during the other. It's really stupid..


yeah, i find the leg excersizes hard too. i usually do the same as you and end up spending the rest of the workout checking out those 2 super hot babes in legs&back 

listen to Mr horton, do your best and forget the rest

just keep pushing play


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> does anyone else have trouble with the legs&back workout? I always get like 3 or 4 leg exercises in and then my quads cramp like crazy and I cant finish the rest. I just start doing the back exercises by themselves and stretch my legs during the other. It's really stupid..


It is hard. I complete it. You just have to really push yourself it does get easier.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got some resistance bands. I like them very much. Its kinda nice not worrying about dropping a dumb bell on my foot.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Unlikely hero said:


> Just got some resistance bands. I like them very much. Its kinda nice not worrying about dropping a dumb bell on my foot.


for sure dude. i use the bands as well. theyre also better if you dont want to get a lot of mass. i just wanna cut up so the bands are perfect.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Today was very good. My friend came over so we went for a 1.5 mile run to warm up, then came back to my place and did an ab routine. After that we went to the store so he could buy some bands. After that we came back and did Arms and Shoulders. Haven't had this good of a workout for a long time!


Unlikely hero, how are you liking the bands?

nightrain, did you enjoy plyometrics? that's one of the toughest workouts in the whole system.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

P90x was too intense for me and I like more cardio, but it's a great workout if you can do it. It teaches you a lot of exercises too, I've learned a lot from it. Now I've incorporated a lot of those into my workouts. At the very least P90x will show you how it's done hehe.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ try the p90 program its not as xtreme lol


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Today was very good. My friend came over so we went for a 1.5 mile run to warm up, then came back to my place and did an ab routine. After that we went to the store so he could buy some bands. After that we came back and did Arms and Shoulders. Haven't had this good of a workout for a long time!
> 
> Unlikely hero, how are you liking the bands?
> 
> nightrain, did you enjoy plyometrics? that's one of the toughest workouts in the whole system.


The bands i got are wayy too light for my bicep curl. I got that golds gym thing and I can curl all three bands put on there all day if I wanted too. I usually curl 40lbs I think all 3 bands are like 30 or so. Im probably going to buy the 40, 45,50 lb bands off the beachbody website.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive already been through the p90x program. Ill say u start seeing results after week 4. I went from being able to do 10 pullups to being able to do 25


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am also using the band. But my pack came with 2 of each. 8 in total. I am going to do a p90x workout this afternoon. 

lol I read 40lbs as 40kg and I was like wow man that is incredible. Good to see so many people doing p90x.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol maybe one day ill be able to do 40kg. I think thats like 90lbs. haha nuts


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah man 88lbs.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

It's been 2 weeks since I got p90x and I have yet to _Bring it_. Monday, for sure.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I'm on my second week now and I'm still going strong! I love it!


Awesome! I just started my 3rd week so we're pretty close! How many calories are you eating right now?

Also what is your height and weight?

I'm 6'1 and 150 and trying to get to 170 or so.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

nightrain said:


> Kenpo X was a lot of fun! I think it might be my favourite so far. :yes


The kenpo in this program is a joke im not gonna lie. They shouldnt disgrace real kenpo with this garbage.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Awesome! I just started my 3rd week so we're pretty close! How many calories are you eating right now?
> 
> Also what is your height and weight?
> 
> I'm 6'1 and 150 and trying to get to 170 or so.


Nice dude i started at 155 now im at 171 im 5.9!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Unlikely hero said:


> The kenpo in this program is a joke im not gonna lie. They shouldnt disgrace real kenpo with this garbage.


i wanna learn real real kenpo.
do u know if theres any dvd for real?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Its almost impossible to learn any martial arts on your own. You need someone to spar with!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you guys seeing any results in terms of increased muscle mass? Like bulging veins, bigger bumps, etc. or is it just purely shaving off fat?

I've been thinking of getting back into a workout routine since I'm so skinny and out of shape

my stats = 5,8 and 140 pounds


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ yes , but if your looking for size id go to a regular gym with weights.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Something new i tried with the retarded kenpo X workout. I used a 10lb band and did the punching routines. I really felt the burn. I suggest trying it.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I switched it up a bit today. I have P90x, P90X Plus, and Insanity so after doing Arms&Shoulders yesterday, I did Total Body Plus from p90x+ today followed by Insane Abs from Insanity. The P90X+ workouts are shorter (45 min) but way more intense with basically no break. The Insanity videos are 45 minutes as well. I figured this hybrid workout would be good since I never do the cardio days with the regular p90x.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

actually. I wouldnt mind a full body workout. Since I am not following p90x at all really. Just doing the workouts randomly. A full body 3 times a week would suit me better then what I am doing now.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I'm done with phase 1 and started phase 2 yesterday. The chest, shoulder and tricep workout was quite a bit more difficult then the chest and back. I'm also not using the bands anymore because my friend is letting me use his adjustable dumbbells. Hopefully this helps with increased muscle mass.


I haven't really noticed much change in my physique in the last month though which sucks. I've seen it said that the big results don't start showing up until phase 2 and 3 so I'm hoping that will be the case for me as well.


How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

ive finished the p90x program


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Unlikely hero said:


> ive finished the p90x program


How'd it go? How much weight did you lose and how much did your strength increase?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

broseph said:


> How'd it go? How much weight did you lose and how much did your strength increase?


I gained weight from 150- 170


----------

